# 0.5 to 1 inch heel



## noahlowryfan (Jul 20, 2008)

where can i purchase shoes that has 0.5 to 1 inch heels? i'm new to heels. i need it for job interviews.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 20, 2008)

If you don't want to spend a whole lot of money, I'd suggest Target. Recently, I saw a lot of cute flats, ballet style and other cute styles that barely had heels.
One of the pairs I tried on was really cute, brown with a gold buckle and the heel was barely an inch.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 20, 2008)

would it be appropriate for a job interview? i don't really want to spend a lot of money on it. maybe something that is under $100 and that includes tax.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_If you don't want to spend a whole lot of money, I'd suggest Target. Recently, I saw a lot of cute flats, ballet style and other cute styles that barely had heels.
One of the pairs I tried on was really cute, brown with a gold buckle and the heel was barely an inch._


----------



## concertina (Jul 20, 2008)

At zappos, you can search by heel height and by price. And by size. And color. Etc.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd say just about any department store.  They're still very much in style.  Nordies always has a great shoe department and you might be able to find a deal with their anniversary sale.  I've also found that Dillard's has a great shoe department, but I don't know if you have that store out there in CA.  Otherwise Macy's and probably even Kohl's has some nice ones.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_would it be appropriate for a job interview? i don't really want to spend a lot of money on it. maybe something that is under $100 and that includes tax._

 
I think so. The few pairs I saw that looked really cute were well under $30, somewhere around $20.
Zappos is also awesome too like another poster on this thread suggested.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jul 20, 2008)

Shoe station has alot as well as payless.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 21, 2008)

Try DSW, Marshalls or TJ Max if you want to keep your cost low. They all have good brands.


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Jul 21, 2008)

I second DSW, I am in that store for HOURS walkin down all the aisles multiple times. They have soo many choices all at discount prices!


----------



## Nox (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh, I love kitten heels, I got a bunch of 'em for work.

Try Shoe Pavillion, DSW, Payless, Target.com, Nordstrom Rack, T.J. Maxx, Marshalls, Zappos (although they are quickly falling out of favor with me).


----------



## pinkstar (Jul 24, 2008)

haha I don't think that 0.5 - 1 inch would qualify as a "heel" but the girls gave great suggestions!

Payless or Spring are also good places to get stuff for an inexpensive price


----------



## cyberkero (Aug 4, 2008)

any shoe shop realy that sells normal heels. if your going for an interview though id lay off the colours a bit and just go with solid black but however if you realy want maybe go for a slightly lighter shade maybe a dark grey or brown.
nice heel choice though


----------

